# New Title for Lucybug



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Lucy received two legs of her Rally Novice title last April in Fargo, ND. It was only a two day show, but we wanted to get a couple of "real" trials under our belts. There was another show in Fargo last month, but we decided we wanted to title Lucy at our home show, if possible, so we waited until the Bismarck Kennel Club shows which started today... 

Well, our Princess Lucybug sailed through the rally course today and now has an RN after her name!! Hubby took Meau through her third try at an advanced course (no leash) today. We had entered her in the two day Fargo show in April and she NQ'd both days by bolting from the ring - today was a different story! I think she was more comfortable here for some reason; but she qualified today for her 1st RA leg.

I'm attaching a few pictures of the girls - they're crappy quality (cell phone) but we had a professional picture taken of Lucy and her newly titled status - the judge even tightened his tie for us so he'd look extra snazzy!! :lol: Unfortunately, the photographer at our show uses FILM not digital so he can't get an electronic format to me until he gets back to his home - he said he'd email a copy to me on Tuesday and then I'll post her pro picture, too...

Here are pictures of Chasing Chalumeau's Sweet Etude RN after getting her first leg of RA, and a couple of Arreau's Rock With You RN. We're registered for the next three show days too - so we'll see how we do during the next few days!!

Barb


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Good for you and your gang! It feels so good to see our loved ones succeed and have fun at the same time.


----------



## Virginia TheNurse (Mar 11, 2011)

Yay yay yay !!!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Way to perform, Lucy! U off-leash star. 

Big Poodle licks from Tonka and Watson.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

How incredible! I am so proud of all of you! Way to go! And may I say you look fabulous Dahling!!! 2 titles in 24 hours! Be still my heart!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Congratulations to lovely Lucy and you!!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Congrats to you and Lucy!!!  You look fantastic. You should both be very proud of your accomplishments.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Good job. You guys both look great. So excited for you.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I am looking forward to hearing how today goes! First attempt for Lucybug in Rally Advanced which is all off leash. Barb is not too confident because there hasn't been much training work done off leash, but Lucy is a bright little monkey, so maybe some nice surprises await us over the weekend! GOOD LUCK team Plum!


----------



## DonnaM (Aug 1, 2011)

You must be so proud....They all have their 'off' days but this was a great few days for you!!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Big Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Fond of Poodles (Feb 1, 2011)

Congrats Plum! Can't wait to see the pro pictures! (who the heck uses film these days?LOL)


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

barb!!!! congrats to team PLUM - this was a wonderful two weeks for the Arreau family. i feel the pride across the miles. 

big hugs & kisses from me & jessie !!!!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Serious thanks to everyone!! :lol: We appreciate your support and congratulations... Well, Ok... Maybe *I* appreciate it - Lucy appears to prefer running around the ring like a crazy person when I take the leash off!!! ound:

We did a $5 for 5 minute run-through at the venue last night and she did really, really well!! I had quite high hopes for today - but I think the pressure of a busy show site and another individual in the ring with us (why the HECK does the JUDGE need to be IN the ring???) :lol: caused Lucy to lose her marbles just a little! As soon as I took the leash off, she started out pretty well and then seemed to realize there wasn't anything making her stay by me, so she started doing a romp around the ring - she was heading towards the open gate and my friend Coni (who was stewarding) blocked the entrance (or EXIT, in Lucy's case) and Lucy slammed on the brakes and started licking Coni all over her face!!! Everyone was laughing (including the judge, as he nicely excused us from the ring!!) 

We did another $5 for 5 minute run through tonight and she was freakin' fantastic!! Stayed RIGHT by my side the whole time! Jumped jumps, performed perfect pivots, etc., etc... Where the heck was the judge when she was doing THAT?? 

I'm guessing she picked up on my excitement at being in the ring for the first time sans leash for "real" this afternoon and just couldn't contain herself - when we did the practice run-through, I wasn't as psyched, so she was able to show what she was capable of!!

Oh well... we're still entered for the next two days - we'll see what she thinks we can do tomorrow... It IS all up to her after all, isn't it?? 

Barb


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Fond of Poodles said:


> Congrats Plum! Can't wait to see the pro pictures! (who the heck uses film these days?LOL)


I KNOW!!! RIGHT????? :lol: (sorry, I channeled my 20 year old daughter there for a minute!!) 

I was sure that he'd be able to email me the picture the same day, but NOOOOO... Not only that, but I had to pay an extra $10 for him to email it at all! Highway ROBBERY, I tell you!! These photographers KNOW that mom & dad are going to want it "all"!! It really wasn't terribly expensive I guess... it was a total of $45 for the prints & the email and he said something about sending me extra prints because I pre-paid... I'm thinking about making some sort of presentation frame with her ribbons & rosette if the picture turns out decent. That'll REALLY send our daughter over the edge - she's already jealous that we have an airbrushed original painting of Lucy as a puppy in our living room! :lol: She says she thinks we like Lucy better than we like her! It's not that at all... Lucy just listens a lot better!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> I KNOW!!! RIGHT????? :lol: (sorry, I channeled my 20 year old daughter there for a minute!!)
> 
> I was sure that he'd be able to email me the picture the same day, but NOOOOO... Not only that, but I had to pay an extra $10 for him to email it at all! Highway ROBBERY, I tell you!! These photographers KNOW that mom & dad are going to want it "all"!! It really wasn't terribly expensive I guess... it was a total of $45 for the prints & the email and he said something about sending me extra prints because I pre-paid... I'm thinking about making some sort of presentation frame with her ribbons & rosette if the picture turns out decent. That'll REALLY send our daughter over the edge - she's already jealous that we have an airbrushed original painting of Lucy as a puppy in our living room! :lol: She says she thinks we like Lucy better than we like her! It's not that at all... Lucy just listens a lot better!


Oh goody, goody, goody (THAT is my three year old Grandson being channeled!). I cannot wait to hear what tomorrow brings. Bring it on Lucybug! Granny is cheering for you! Go team Plum!!!


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

applause applause!! and look at both of you....both look awesome!


----------

